# Opinions on sofa bed brands



## NoahA67 (Apr 27, 2019)

well, my favorite brand is Nest Bedding.
I recently bought from their discounted coupons.
The bed is too soft, comfy and of very good quality.
I also suggest you try them, I am sure you will like it a lot.


----------



## jecapereca (Mar 28, 2019)

LazyBoy has been around for ages, and part of that is because thtey have such good quality items. I know my grandpa still has his LazyBoy from early 90s. That's been around more than 2 decades now.


----------



## stick\shift (Mar 23, 2015)

At least when I was a kid, sofa beds plain sucked. Maybe they're better now but I can't think of a better way to choose one other than to sit/lie on it both open and closed to make sure it's comfortable and then open and close it to make sure the process is reasonably easy.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

My daughter has a Lazyboy sleeper. I slept well on it for 8 months. Her friend feels the bar across the middle. I felt it but it didn't bother me. The fabric is nice and doesn't show wear but she lives alone. My complaint is that as a sofa the seat is too narrow. I tried laying on the sofa part once and hung over the edge and I'm average size. 

A friend had a sleeper sofa, don't know the brand but he upgraded the mattress and it was very comfortable.

I find it embarrassing to lay down in a store and tend to lay an bounce back up. You're suppose to lay on a mattress at least 5 minutes.


----------



## smith10matthew (Jun 22, 2019)

I recently bought one from Joss & Main. You can save 70% off on the purchase. Free Shipping, Gift Cards Available. Really good one. Hope it helps you.


----------



## jecapereca (Mar 28, 2019)

jecapereca said:


> LazyBoy has been around for ages, and part of that is because thtey have such good quality items. I know my grandpa still has his LazyBoy from early 90s. That's been around more than 2 decades now.


I would also go with LazyBoy.


----------



## manisha123 (Jul 23, 2019)

jecapereca said:


> LazyBoy has been around for ages, and part of that is because they have such good quality items. I know my grandpa still has his LazyBoy from the early 90s. That's been around more than 2 decades now.


I also like the LazyBoy. :smile:


----------



## kevinjackson (Jul 9, 2019)

Lazyboy would be a good idea. A trusty brand for long ages.


----------



## barnettnce (May 23, 2018)

I got two sofas from IKEA for 800 combined and they're gorgeous.


----------

